# 2019 2500HD auxiliary battery



## jmassi (Nov 11, 2003)

Just pulled the trigger on a new truck. Looking to add an auxiliary battery using oem stuff. Anyone done this before? Been searching for part numbers without any luck. Dealer couldn't find anything (I don't buy that for a second, but whatever). Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/dual-battery-install-instructions-for-a-chevy.56715/page-14

Check this thread out. Lots of good info.

When I get to a desktop this am, I will see if I can find you the factory parts based on the RPO.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

There are more than one RPO for dual battery from what I see. I believe that TP2 is the one that you are looking to do if you are looking for this to be for a plowing application.

Did a quick search with TP2 as the RPO lookup and found what appears to be your cable kit.
https://www.wholesalegmpartsonline....018&ukey_driveLine=12463&ukey_trimLevel=28164


----------



## jmassi (Nov 11, 2003)

That's good info! Thanks! I managed to look at a truck on a dealer lot that had it installed from the factory. The PRO code for that was K4B. Had the same setup with the relay/isolator. It also had a fuse block on top of the positive post on the aux batt. I tried looking on that site but couldn't find anything on the K4B RPO. I might be doing it wrong LOL!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Weird part about RPO K4B when I look it up does not say auxiliary battery, just says a 730CCA battery... 

So you could very well be correct?


----------



## jmassi (Nov 11, 2003)

I guess my biggest thing is making sure I get the correct positive cable. Based on what I saw on the truck I looked at, GM23279188 looks like what I saw. The rest of the items I think I have part numbers for...


----------

